# abyssinian mice *again* Help



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

These are so much fun to work with but also hard work lol
I recently had loads of baby's born from some carriers (to start to get their type better) 
I think I had about 40/50 baby's and genetics tells me that 1/4 of them should be abbys...
I didn't get one good one out of it... not even one swirl on top.....

I did get aprox 10 baby's that could be or are abbys but I can only tell from their tummy's because they have the tummy swirl (zipper)

Now the question is do I put these back to each other in hope for better swirls, or back to a bad type abby again with good swirls to increase the swirl or breed to show line again to create more carriers of better type then work on the swirls later???

here are the babys
I have put arrows on what might be a swirl ( very bad swirls)









and here are some under shots of their tummy swirls
along wit the top shot





































Also..... getting more swirls... 
I am starting to think (after looking at what I have and pondering) how do you get swirls over the entire body?
at first I thought they would just pop up extras through breeding but now I am thinking that extra ones come if you can make the swirls so big they split into more along the body if that makes sense?! Any one know for sure?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

any ideas??


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I honestly have no idea but I have seen abys with several swirls up the side.

Personally I would put some of these poor abys back to the original ones with good swirls and some back to the show types, that way you are continuing produce typier carrier mice but also working to improve the swirls on the others. You could then gradually introduce the two lines into each other to merge. (although that never seems to work in practice, you may end up with scrawny non swirly mice.)


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

oh no i am going to need more tanks


----------

